# Hyatt Sunset Harbor, Key West



## TRAVELER21 (Jan 5, 2008)

I am planning on booking a studio unit at Hyatt Sunset Harbor in Key West and would like to know which unit I should request. I am looking for a bright studio unit that is fairly large with a nice view. 

I have checked the map and unit layouts and was thinking building 5 or 3 but I would like some advice from someone that has stayed at the resort or owns there.

Thanks

Traveller21


----------



## Carmel85 (Jan 5, 2008)

TRAVELER21 said:


> I am planning on booking a studio unit at Hyatt Sunset Harbor in Key West and would like to know which unit I should request. I am looking for a bright studio unit that is fairly large with a nice view.
> 
> I have checked the map and unit layouts and was thinking building 5 or 3 but I would like some advice from someone that has stayed at the resort or owns there.
> 
> ...




Why dont you call the resort!!!  That is yo0u best bet!!!

I never stay in a Studio sorry.


----------



## YoungCat (Jan 5, 2008)

Carmel,

Why are you rude?  Isn't the purpose of these boards to share information and ideas with other owners... and to ask questions like what room is best view, what places did you visit, etc....  Do you really think calling Hyatt that they will give you the best room recommendation at the resort??  Really??  Because they don't!!  Owner Services has a purpose and they do it well.... but the BBS is a place to share and ask questions... THATS WHY IT EXISTS!!  

Geezzz!!

We have stayed at Sunset Harbor but only once... we were on the bottom floor on the West side... my impressions are that most of the rooms are great at the resort since it is so small, but at the same time I also think there are a handful of rooms you would want to avoid, I just don't know which ones those are since we have only been there one time.


----------



## JoePa (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi,

None of the studio's at Sunset Harbor have a balcony so the view from any unit will be very limited.  We have stayed in a 2BR and a 1BR and the studio's (lock-off) are toward the back of the 2BR units and have very little view.  That being said, I would ask for an upper floor in building 5.  This would probably get you a side view of the pool or cruise ships, depending on which side of building 5 you're on.  I don't believe the lock-off's in any of the other buildings have much of a view.    

I would also call Sunset Harbor direct and ask them.  It wouldn't hurt to ask.

Joe


----------



## TFrazier (Jan 5, 2008)

I stayed at Sunset Harbor in June, but in a one bedroom as the studio's really are very small.  They are the smallest in Hyatt, but as it was the first Hyatt resort, they learned and all the other resorts have larger studios.  If you are planning on looking at anything on the harbor, etc., you really do want a one bedroom which comes with a balcony.   I stayed in 531 (one bedroom) and it was perfect - great view of the harbor.    If you are not going to be in your room other than to sleep, then by all means get a studio and save your points.  Have a great time in Sunset Harbor.   Great new restaurant "Opera", just off Duval Street - was delicious.


----------



## Carmel85 (Jan 5, 2008)

YoungCat said:


> Carmel,
> 
> Why are you rude?  Isn't the purpose of these boards to share information and ideas with other owners... and to ask questions like what room is best view, what places did you visit, etc....  Do you really think calling Hyatt that they will give you the best room recommendation at the resort??  Really??  Because they don't!!  Owner Services has a purpose and they do it well.... but the BBS is a place to share and ask questions... THATS WHY IT EXISTS!!
> 
> ...




Im not trying to be rude but I do call the hyatt resorts and they are great they tell me many things about their resort. Sorry if you felt i was rude!!!!

I just prefer to call that is what i do to get the info first hand!


----------



## bdh (Jan 7, 2008)

TRAVELER21 said:


> I am planning on booking a studio unit at Hyatt Sunset Harbor in Key West and would like to know which unit I should request. I am looking for a bright studio unit that is fairly large with a nice view.
> 
> I have checked the map and unit layouts and was thinking building 5 or 3 but I would like some advice from someone that has stayed at the resort or owns there.



As Tfrasier stated, none of the studios at HSH have a balcony.  The studios there are close to a hotel room with the exception of a spa type tub and a small ref and microwave.   The studios have two windows - so the view is pretty limited.  And due to the basic layout of HSH and the location of the studios in the complex, the view is even more limited.

With that said, if I only had enough points for a studio, I'd go for 524 or 534.  Your view in these would be over the pool area.  521 and 531 are at the opposite end of building 5 and your view would be mostly of the adjacent Westin - you might get a little bit of a cruise ship, but not much.  We're owners in 531 - its a great unit as a 1 or 2 bd since you get the balcony.  

Building 3 would give you view out towards the HSH entry drive and Westin parking garage.  Building 1 would give a view of the side of a Truman Annex building or a view of HSH building 2.  Building 2 - they shouldn't of even bothered to put windows in.


----------



## bdh (Jan 7, 2008)

OOOPS

It was JoePa who noted that the studios don't have balconies - I must have been dreaming about being in 531 like Tfrazier.


----------

